# Red Cherry Shrimps



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a question about Red Cherry Shrimps....

Do they lay eggs ...or the female carry the eggs untill they hatch....?

Please reply.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

The female lays her eggs and affixes them to her swimmerettes until they are hatched. The hatching takes about 2.5 to 3 weeks.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

so it means she doesn't leave her eggs on plant leafs for somewhere. and chances are less for other fish to eat them.....right?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

The female transfers her eggs from her "saddle" which is the yellowish area u see on her back, down to her "swimmerettes" which you can see fanning the eggs. The babies hatch directly from the mother, so no she does not lay eggs. Although the babies can be eaten by fish, you need lots of hiding places/ plants for the babies to escape to...


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have platies, Guppies, SAE and Ottos would they eat my shrimp babies


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes i think most of those will eat babies, but if you have alot of plants and hiding places the babies will have a better chance to get to mature...i used to have guppies and they ate babies so now i have shrimp-only tanks  if you have shrimp only tank then your shrimp will be easier to see because they wont be hiding all the time


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have lots if platies and lots of guppies.....
..but I do have lots of plants 
lets see what happens


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Yes i think most of those will eat babies, but if you have alot of plants and hiding places the babies will have a better chance to get to mature...i used to have guppies and they ate babies so now i have shrimp-only tanks  if you have shrimp only tank then your shrimp will be easier to see because they wont be hiding all the time


BTW what happened to all your adult guppies?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> BTW what happened to all your adult guppies?


they were all rehomed after eating some of My nicer shrimps lol  Thats when I changed My name to ShrimpieLove


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

by the way how often do Cherry Shrimp breed?


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

They're pretty prolific, and they can swim pretty fast when they're startled. 

I've seen my betta kill and eat them sometimes, and my rasboras ate the three I went out of my way to save from my filter the moment they hit the water.

I don't see them getting picked on though, and they show no fear of the fish. It seems the fish only eat them opportunistically.

This has not stopped them from populating to large numbers, and I'm still seeing new babies feeding in the open without the fish seeming to pay any attention.

Like you, I have many plants, so they don't have to swim far before they disappear into the plants. Maybe that's why the fish can't be bothered with them.

Can't tell you how often they breed cause I haven't really monitored any individuals, but if I look hard enough there's usually a pregnant female in my tank.

I've also had no problems regarding overpopulation or anything of the sort. So that's been my experience. Good addition to the tank if given enough plant cover.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply...
so like within 30 days or so they are in the breeding cycle again...
and how about the young one's how much time they need to become adult and start breeding?


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Mine breed more if they have hiding places from the fish. They like to hide in wood. Also, if they get high protein food, the females will be constantly pregnant.


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

just wondering what foods for shrimps are high in protien?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

ciao said:


> just wondering what foods for shrimps are high in protien?


I give my shrimp Hikari Crab Cuisine for protein. 
They love that stuff, and it also has chitin and calcium for shell growth and molting.


----------

